# Custom Singlespeeds here!!!!!



## singlespeedy (Dec 30, 2003)

Heres a shot of my Teesdale singlespeed Tom built for me last spring,(2003). What can I say, Tom builds a sick,(awsome) ride. By far the best feeling bike I have ever ridden. It is made from 100% 853 and sports a ecc bottom bracket. I had Tom add a rear derailure hanger in case I get too old and have to add a few more gears. But as for now, one is all I need. 
T.J.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*IF .... doesn't get any better*

The current ride..... another on the way!


----------



## Diesel (Dec 23, 2003)

Let's try that again....


----------



## Diesel (Dec 23, 2003)

*SyCip Diesel SS...*

By far the best SS I have ever ridden. The color is hard to see in the photo but it isa minty green called wasabi.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Singlespeedy, that Teesdale is awesome! Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## singlespeedy (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks, I really enjoy Toms work.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Agreed. All of them are nice. The Teesdale, the Sycip, the IF... Wonderful bikes.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

*Me too! Me too!*

My Vulture still in it's virgin state.


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

Padre, That gold chain is AWESOME!! What kind is it??


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

SRAM PC7X most likely.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

*Gold chain.*



loonyOne said:


> Padre, That gold chain is AWESOME!! What kind is it??


That next poster is correct. It is a Sram PC-7X. It's heavy, but I don't break 'em. Plus, you got that cool little quick release on it.


----------



## HUGH (Jan 7, 2004)

HUGH

Nice dog Padre


----------



## Fast Freddy (Dec 25, 2003)

Here's my Spicer Ti EBB Disc

Later
FF


----------



## singlespeedy (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice ride Freddy. Are you the same Fast Freddy as the ebay fast freddy?


----------



## singlespeedy (Dec 30, 2003)

That is a very nice tag Hugh. How about letting us see the rest.


----------



## Fast Freddy (Dec 25, 2003)

I'm Fast_Freddy_4 on Ebay....


----------



## HUGH (Jan 7, 2004)

Squishy!!!


----------



## HUGH (Jan 7, 2004)

singlespeedy said:


> That is a very nice tag Hugh. How about letting us see the rest.


Here it is.. Full rigid.. I also have another fork and caliper set up for it (FoxRLT80) but all it seems to do is collect dust!!! I guess I'm stupid like that!!!

HUGH


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

Hugh- that pace still standing up to the abuse that you throw at it?


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

Hugh,

Does your Seven have an "EBB"? If yes, would you go back to horizontal drops?

Just curious before I pull the trigger....

JS


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

SS Jerry said:


> Hugh,
> 
> Does your Seven have an "EBB"? If yes, would you go back to horizontal drops?
> 
> ...


 Just a note Jerry, speaking for Hugh, from what I've heard..he's very happy w/ his EBB set up and the whole build.


----------



## HUGH (Jan 7, 2004)

SS Jerry said:


> Hugh,
> 
> Does your Seven have an "EBB"? If yes, would you go back to horizontal drops?
> 
> ...


Hey Jerry

I have a Jericho and a Seven both of them have EBBs. I love them. No problems. I don't understand why people still build new single speeds without them. They are like that oven commercial>>> Set it and forget it<<< If you plan on running Discs its sweet. You dont have to mess with gettining the wheel straight. I have not found any drawbacks..
HUGH


----------



## HUGH (Jan 7, 2004)

SlowSSer said:


> Hugh- that pace still standing up to the abuse that you throw at it?


Man I hammer that thing! no problems!!! When are we gonna go ride??

HUGH


----------



## singlespeedy (Dec 30, 2003)

I totaly agree. Ecc bb is the ****. It stays put unlike those damn horizontial drop out. I don't miss having to retension my chain all the time or having to use those stupid tug-nuts. Plus if you go disc its by far the best route.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

*Custom Curtlo 29'er w/EBB*

This is a shot of my Curtlo 29'er after one of the first rides. It's a sweet bike and I love riding it. Honestly though, I'm still dialing it in a bit. The Karate Monkey fork's a bit too harsh for this ol' boy.










Bunch of great looking rides on here.

1 Speed


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks,

That's just what I wanted to hear.

JS


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

HUGH said:


> Man I hammer that thing! no problems!!! When are we gonna go ride??
> 
> HUGH


when i get healthy enough to get back on a bike. i think ill try and get out this sunday.

its been 2+ weeks, and it started with the stomach flu to now having a wicked cold/sinus infection. lucky me.


----------



## singlespeedy (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey 1 Speed, Nice ride. I really dig the colors you got going. My next builder-upper is going to be all old school BMX looking with all the cool anadized components. That stuff is hard to come by. Thanks for posting your 29'er.


----------



## phatlizard (Dec 31, 2003)

*And here is one from Old Europe*

"GERMANS" Eingang

With some strange crappy Retro-parts that will be history soon!


----------



## HUGH (Jan 7, 2004)

phatlizard said:


> "GERMANS" Eingang
> 
> With some strange crappy Retro-parts that will be history soon!


Man that RED is SAWEET!!!

HUGH


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2003)

This was the first production EBB SS frame that Seven produced. For my SS 'cross bike, although I'm not using discs, I had Seven use a EBB because it had proven itself to me after 2-yrs of flawlessness.










I've been racing on this bike for nearly 4 yrs.

Since this pic was taken last summer, many parts have changed. First, I'm not longer riding rigid...now using a SID World Cup, but have a new '04 Fox F80X waiting in it's box for spring.

Hope Mini brakes are gone in favor of Formula B4 SLs. From Oct to Jan, I tried a set of XTR/XTs, but these went back to Shimano Canada for warranty due to sticky pistons.

Replaced the RF LPs with a set of FSA Carbon Pros....very nice, stiff, etc.!

Ditched the EggBeaters in favor of my ultra-reliable 959s...man, I love these pedals!


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

*Sycip EBB*

Shitty picture...YES, shitty bike? NO
Custom Fillet Brazed Sycip with EBB. I love this bike. Sycip is currently making a segmented fork and bullmoose bars for it and then I will be very happy indeed.


----------



## Zenfrog (Feb 12, 2004)

*mmmm custom SS porn*

I love this thread!
I am shopping for a Custom frame. I am thinking about Soulcraft and Kish. Any feedback on why I would go for one or the other?


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Padre said:


> My Vulture still in it's virgin state.


Here's my Vulture without that silly rigid fork...


----------

